# Introduction



## roadfever

Hello all, I came across this forum while seeking information about Argentina. 

I am a middle-aged machinist/toolmaker looking for information relating to a possible relocation to Argentina. 

So far in looking at the climate and rainfall data we like the looks of Rosario, Santa Fe region.

Not a lot of money to start with, so I'll need to go to work.

Been considering this for a few years and passively studying various aspects about it. I guess we've decided to get serious about our study and make a decision, which brings me here

Any starting tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Joseto

Do you know wich city wants to live?


----------

